# Peru giving solar power to citizens



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Overall I think this is a neat idea.

This has got to be cheaper than adding infrastructure.

https://www.minds.com/blog/view/393480293605969920/peru-is-now-giving-free-solar-power-to-its-2-million-poorest-citizens


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Overall I think this is a neat idea.
> 
> This has got to be cheaper than adding infrastructure.
> 
> https://www.minds.com/blog/view/393480293605969920/peru-is-now-giving-free-solar-power-to-its-2-million-poorest-citizens


Actually it is infrastructure.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't wait until the days where my great great grandchildren (or yours) go down to the local electric company to pick up their free solar panel or battery just like I did this year when I went to get my free CFL light bulb on customer appreciation day.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I suppose you're right. Diver.
I was picturing infrastructure as govt grid vice individual panels mounted on homes.
If "infrastructure" = govt provided and maintained then this Peruvian solution is all that .


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

survival said:


> I can't wait until the days where my great great grandchildren (or yours) go down to the local electric company to pick up their free solar panel or battery just like I did this year when I went to get my free CFL light bulb on customer appreciation day.


You got a free solar panel?!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wonder how long before the poor Peruvians are parting the panels out for cash.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I suppose you're right. Diver.
> I was picturing infrastructure as govt grid vice individual panels mounted on homes.
> If "infrastructure" = govt provided and maintained then this Peruvian solution is all that .


When we tried to make electricity universally available, solar technology was not around so we got things like the Rural Electrification Program. When later adopting countries adopt technology they are more likely to go to the latest technology. It is cheaper and more efficient for Peru to roll out this program than to string wires to every remote village. We're unlikely to do anything similar because our older infrastructure is already in place.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think the video shows that to make life a lot more comfortable, you don't need a lot of panels, about 50 watts could give you light and run other small electronic devices.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Solar power will be eclipsed by nuclear energy. Once the fusion era is ushered in we will pay practically nothing for all of the power we can consume. Get ready, it's coming.

Lockheed Developing Truck-Sized Nuclear Fusion Reactor - Bloomberg


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Peru is such a bad earthquake zone that any infrastructure would be soon damaged. Probably damaged before any of it were completed. Even within a city they have problems just maintaining water & electric.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Solar power will be eclipsed by nuclear energy. Once the fusion era is ushered in we will pay practically nothing for all of the power we can consume. Get ready, it's coming.
> 
> Lockheed Developing Truck-Sized Nuclear Fusion Reactor - Bloomberg


Amazing.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Amazing.


Its been in the works for several years.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually it is one of those things that keep coming up every few years. 
As for as I know they never have broken the point where the output is greater then the power needed to make the fusion.

Then again a solar panel is using fusion power.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its just moving the smoke stack and hazardous waste dump. Yall get a grip. They have nice hats.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The sun is a fusion reactor and it produces alpha, beta, and gamma radiation as any fusion reactor will. That means there will be radioactive waste and the containment assembly itself will become radioactive over time. 
I like fusion power production but it is not the clean power that is being touted by the proponents.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife is from Lima, guys in three-wheeled carts go up and down the streets selling veggies and produce and bottle gas for the cooking stoves. Folks raise chickens on their roof tops. Used to drive me nuts hearing those roosters crow so early in the morning. The only heated water was a tank on the roof that was warmed by the sun. The wife to this day does not take hot showers. Just to add, dorm room size fridge, some folks had microwaves, no freezers. But every time we went to friends houses, always greeted with some sort of alcoholic beverage. They don't have much, but treat all like family. Very good people. I'm on a roll now, you go out to eat and want chicken? They're running around out back, you pick which one you want, doesn't get much fresher than that. A real culture shock for me the first time!!

The vodka has me looking at how well off we are here!! Sorry to go sooo off topic.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was hearing about fusion reactors years ago. They were claiming no radiation, which is obviously false! The sun is fusion and the radiation from space gets filtered out by the atmosphere, well hopefully anyway.

Those roosters crow all night, the next night you have fried chicken for dinner.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

James m said:


> I was hearing about fusion reactors years ago. They were claiming no radiation, which is obviously false! The sun is fusion and the radiation from space gets filtered out by the atmosphere, well hopefully anyway.
> 
> Those roosters crow all night, the next night you have fried chicken for dinner.


We got in at midnite, partyed till 7 am, and my in-laws had to be at work a 8. They're a tough bunch too. Think we hit every bar in Lima! The fun never stops!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

There are parts of Lima that are as modern as NYC, but for the most part, not so much!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Up until the mid 1980's my grandparents had a hose that would heat water by the sun. The chickens would run in the street some places, but we had ours just out the back through a sliding screen door. The hens would get mad and wanted to protect their eggs, then the roosters would get involved.


----------



## JoeBlack (Sep 6, 2016)

i wonder how it will work out for them in a couple of years


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Solar power will be eclipsed by nuclear energy. Once the fusion era is ushered in we will pay practically nothing for all of the power we can consume. Get ready, it's coming.
> 
> Lockheed Developing Truck-Sized Nuclear Fusion Reactor - Bloomberg


That's pretty neat. I would also think that a power source that small would be much easier to provide security for than a huge power plant. Mitigate the potential for terrorists targeting it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

survival said:


> I can't wait until the days where my great great grandchildren (or yours) go down to the local electric company to pick up their free solar panel or battery just like I did this year when I went to get my free CFL light bulb on customer appreciation day.


Just curious though; why should it be free? I mean why should I have to pay taxes to give a solar power to someone else? I'm all for it, love to see people go down to the store and BUY their own solar power and use it instead of a coal fueled grid. I just don't see why we need to pay for it; if we wanted to promote it why not just take it out of taxation for a decade? No taxes on solar profits for ten years and see what happens.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As for nuclear.

If they can put it on a ship that's likely to get attacked, sail through storms, and who knows what - why can't they put a reactor near a city and protect it?


----------



## Damskienet (Feb 12, 2017)

interesting topic


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course the Peruvians will summit the bill to pay for this to the UN. It will then be forwarded to the US for payment. Solar does not really work it is a minor player and can not do much unless someone else pays the bills.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If you have a dispersed population in 2017 and you are trying to bring them electricity, at least lights at night , Solar is the way to go . America would have done it that way had we had solar when we were did our rural electrification. 

Even today you got a remote piece of property in the US that you want electricity on with no power close it can be cheaper to put in solar than to run wire from the grid.


----------

